
Minecraft boss is now in charge of all Xbox game efforts - sus_007
https://venturebeat.com/2018/01/17/microsoft-appoints-minecraft-leader-matt-booty-to-no-2-job-in-games/
======
slybrowser
Minecraft has really grown over the years.

